# Davis/Caballe - Cosi Fan Tutte



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

I like this recording a lot - not sure if anyone here agrees?

However, Stanley Sadie writes in his review of this recording:

_"The orchestral playing is good, and idiomatic, without having quite the distinction of that on some of the other sets (and one fluffed bassoon note, bar 23 of "Per pieta", would surely have been worth a re-take). An adequate and well-balanced recording, giving proper attention to the wind instruments." _

I hear no fluffed bassoon note (or any other problem). Am I missing something?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

This comment from the critic is more about saying: Look at me, I'm so musically knowledgeable I can pick out a single fluffed note, better than you cloth-eared lot" than genuine criticism, imo.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> This comment from the critic is more about saying: Look at me, I'm so musically knowledgeable I can pick out a single fluffed note, better than you cloth-eared lot" than genuine criticism, imo.


:lol: .............................................


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I find Stanley Sadie to be a very helpful expert and often listen to his opinion when reading about music. I don't see anything wrong in acknowledging that he knows far more about music than I can reasonably aspire to know

Its a fair point, surely? Why not re-take a fluffed note?

On the other hand, if you like it above other versions, that is fine by me too!


----------



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

Is there a fluffed note?! I can't hear where it supposedly is!!


----------



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

Can someone point out where it is, please?!


----------

